# Heringe vom Bellyboat?



## Salmonelle (30. Januar 2003)

Tach zusammen,

jetzt sitze ich hier vorm PC, schaue zwischendurch mal aus dem Fenster um zu beobachten wie sich weitere fünf Zentimeter Schnee niederlassen, und da fällt mir so was ein.

Hat von Euch schon mal jemand versucht Heringen gezielt vom BB aus nachzustellen und seine Schwimmhilfe so richtig mit den Schuppen der zukünftigen Rollmöpse eingeferkelt?

Fragen dazu hätte ich eine ganze Menge.

1. (und wahrscheinlich die wichtigste) wo geht das und vor allen Dingen wo darf man das bzw darf man das nicht? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es in der Kieler Bucht z.B. wg. dem Schiffsverkehr verboten ist. Kappeln (da hab ichs schon mitn Schlauchboot...)? Flensburg? Eckernförde? Rügendamm?

2. 3. 4.  folgen später sollte ich hier Reaktionen finden

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

Probier es einfach mal aus  :q 
Ist eine fürchterlich schuppige Angelegenheit....
aber ein echtes Erlebnis  :q  :q 
Bei mir war&acute;s eher Zufall, aber die sechs sieben Stück haben echt gereicht....
Danach war mein Belly fällig für den Kärcher  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2003)

Wär genauso verrückt, als wenn ich Hornis vom BB gezielt beangeln würde #d .Die Sauerei bekomme ich ja nie weg. Mir reicht es schon , wenn ich hin und wieder Sandaale fange. Dann sieht mein BB auch zum  :c aus!!! Mir käm jedenfalls nie der Gedanke auf, Heringe vom BB zu angeln. Eher mit Heringen vom BB!!!


----------



## Maddin (30. Januar 2003)

Ich stell mir das auch sehr schuppig vor. Mir haben letztes Jahr die Hornhechte mein Belly eingesaut. Und die Heringe sind ja noch ne Ecke schlimmer. Trotzdem stell ich mir das ganz interessant vor.....wie gesagt....Kärcher, Gartenschlauch....ach ich weiß nicht, die Dinger wird man doch nicht wieder los..... ;+


----------



## Pete (30. Januar 2003)

jungs nu kackt euch ma nich ins hemde ... euer boot kriegt ihr schon wieder sauber...
was auch geil kommt...heringsfischen mit waties...hab ich auf rügen gemacht...rin mitte hose bis anne fahrrinne und dann gib ihm...macht irre laune...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

Sach ma Pete....was hast Du denn für ne Wathose ??
Oder bist Du so lang  ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Oder ist die Fahrrinne nur einsfuffzich tief ??
Klär mich doch ma auf  ;+


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. Januar 2003)

Die ollen Schuppen von Hornis und Co gehen bestens ab vom BB. Man muss das BB nur trocknen lassen dann trocknen die Fischschuppen mit und man kann sie dann abwischen wie lose Kopfschuppen.  :m


----------



## Pete (30. Januar 2003)

die rügenschen bodden sind doch im uferbereich (100-300 m) relativ flach...na, die fahrrinne selbst hat über 3m ...ich wate in den bereichen, wo fahrrinnen eben gut zu erreichen sind, bis auf 10-15 m an den kritschen bereich heran...
es gibt nicht allzu viele stellen...eine solche ist links von der wittower fähre...da wandert der hering in den großen jasmunder und er machts fast ausschließlich durch die ca. 15m breite fahrrinne...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

Klasse Mike
...und ich Trottel mach das mit Hochdruck....
Danke für den Tip....
Sollte ich nochmal in die &quot;Verlegenheit&quot; kommen, weiss ich Bescheid  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Januar 2003)

Danke Pete....
Nun bin ich wieder ein Stücken schlauer.....
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich das mal probieren....
Der nächste Urlaub - allerdings im Sommer - geht übrigens Richtung Rügen...
Wenn Du da noch ein paar Tipps auf Lager hast


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (31. Januar 2003)

Hi, Salmonelle,
lustige Idee, mit dem BB in der Kieler Förde. Aber mal ernsthaft. Ich wüßte nicht, daß es für BBs Sondervorschriften gibt. Mit dem Schlauchboot darf man da ja auch rumfahren. Daß man sich an Gesetze und Ausweichregeln halten muß, ist klar. Da sehe ich das einzige Problem. Mit dem Belly kommt man wohl so schnell nicht weg.
Heringe gibt es in der Kieler Innenförde und da ist kaum Berufsschiffahrt. Vor den Dampfern der KVAG (Passagierbeförderung, sozusagen Bus auf dem Wasser) sollte man sich alerdings vorsehen. Rücksicht ist nicht gerade deren erste Tugend. Ich hab&acute; mir auch noch nie Geganken darüber gemacht, wo man da ein BB in&acute;s Wasser bekommt (oder - viel wichtiger - wieder raus).
Aber im Prinzip denke ich, das könnte gehen.

Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Udo Mundt (31. Januar 2003)

@ Horst!
Heringe vom BB aus angeln finde ich eine interessante Idee.
Allerdings sollte man höchstens ein Dreierpaternoster benutzen, gibt sonst zuviel Tüdel. Unten ein leichter Pilker dran und der eine oder andere Dorsch läßt sich überlisten. Wenn hinterher einige Schuppen das BB zieren
ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm. Oder lagert ihr eure BB´s im Schlafzimmer.
Im Profiblinker Video &quot;Gegen den Strom&quot; hat das Team in der Eckernförder Bucht neben dem Marinehafen sehr gut Hering und Dorsch gefangen. Wäre vielleicht mal ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2003)

Ecklig sind ja nicht nur die Schuppen, die mich stören würden, eher der Geruch während der Autofahrt. Wie sollte ich den Gestank wegbekommen??? ;+ Da fange ich lieber mit Wathose meine Heringe in der Trave! An der Stelle verirren sich auch max . 10 Angler nur! Und Heringe gibt es da satt und reichlich. Bei 50 höre sowieso auf, ich muß sie ja auch verwerten!!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Januar 2003)

Also Heringe vom BB ? 
Für mich wäre das auch nichts, allerdings am Rand des Schwarms auf die Räuber das hätte was  :g   

außerdem - wie sieht denn das aus ? ein silberes BB, allerdings kann auch nicht schlimmer sein als so manch andere Farbe  :q  :m 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Januar 2003)

So und wo kann mann nu vom BB aus die silbernen fangen? 
Mir ist erst mal egal wie das BB danach aussieht. Irgend wie lässt sich das auch wieder sauber machen. Mir schmeckt Hering sehr gut und ich hätte voll Bock auf so eine Action!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2003)

Die Schuppen gehen irgendwann ab, was ist aber mit dem Sperma und den Rogen, die kleben dann für immer am BB! #d 

Ich versuch zur der Zeit lieber meine Meforute zu schwingen , um die Heringsräuber zu bekommen!!!


----------



## Salmonelle (31. Januar 2003)

genau @M_S : das würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren. Also Kiel/Scheerhafen könnte gehen (Einstieg zwischen NO-Kanal u. Hafenbecken, an den Stellnetzen vorbei nach rechts gepaddelt und schon biste drin im Hafenbecken).
Kiel/Leuchtturm Friedrichsort ginge vielleicht auch, rechts vom Leuchtturm habe ich schon öfter Heringsangler mit kleinen Booten gesehen und man ist noch ein gutes Stück von der Fahrrinne weg.
Schlei: bei Kappeln wegen der meist wohl starken Strömung nicht so gut.Aber rechts und links von Kappeln gibts auch noch sehr viel Schlei. Vorschläge?
Rügenscher Bodden(@ Pete #h ): warum nicht gemütlich über dem &quot;kritischen Bereich&quot; vor der Fahrrinne sitzen?
Weitere Vorschläge?

@Bellyboatangler: wie schon erwähnt hab ich den Minisilberlingen schon vom Schlauchboot aus nachgestellt, das ich auch im Auto transportiert habe (die Heringe auch). Gestank gabs da aber nicht.

@Udo: Ich würde sogar nur ein Zweierpaternoster benutzen, reicht auch vollkommen aus. Und wenn die Heringe gut beißen reicht auch ein Haken...und wenn man immer nur einen Hering vom Haken lösen muß hält sich die Ferkelei vielleicht auch in Grenzen.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Januar 2003)

Ich könnte mir die Neustädter Bucht gut als Fangplatz vom BB aus vorstellen.
Da fangen wir fast das ganze Jahr (außer im Winter)über Heringe vom kleinen Boot.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Januar 2003)

Zweier Paternoster reicht digge. In der Trave darf mann ja auch nicht mehr Haken dran haben und wenn es läuft macht mann den Eimer (Netz) auch mit zwei Haken voll.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Februar 2003)

Hey! Fischgstank???
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als der Geruch von frischem Fisch. Zeigt es doch, das ich erfolgreich war. Schuppenprobleme? Wenn ich mich auf meinem Boot deswegen
aufregen würde.... Meine Bilgepumpe war ausgefallen. Sah aus
wie ein Straußenei, voller Schuppen und die dann hart geworden! Und wenn sgarnicht sein soll - vielleicht hilft ja
&quot;Head an Shoulders&quot; !! :q  :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2003)

Heringe vom BB macht garantiert einen heiden Spaß, nur für mich ist das nix! Muß sowas nicht haben! Auf einem richtigen Boot hat wenigstens einen Schruber zum Saubermachen. Auf dem BB fehlt sowas. Nee ich fang meine Heringe lieber von Land bzw vom richtigen Boot aus!!!


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2003)

Interresante Frage Salmonelle
Leider bin ich noch nie so der Heringsangler gewesen, aber wenn du einen Platz anfahren willst und ich Zeit habe probier ich das gern mal aus:m


----------



## Udo Mundt (2. Februar 2003)

So, einige Fragen wurden ja schon geklärt.
Nächste Frage? ;+ 
Wo lasse ich auf dem BB denn z.B. 30 bis 50 Heringe plus 2-3
Beifangdorsche.( wenn`s mal richtig gut läuft  :m )
Ein Eimer kommt nicht in Frage, der Fischgalgen ist für die Dorsche, Ein Netzbeutel? alle Heringe auf einer Leine aufziehen? ( Mikefish hat sich soetwas gebastelt, für Heringe müßte man es eine Nummer kleiner bauen).
Bin auf weitere Vorschläge gespannt


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2003)

@Udo
ich könnte mir ein loses zuziehbares Keschernetz vorstellen...das dient dann gleichzeitig als Rubby Dubby


----------



## Salmonelle (2. Februar 2003)

Netzbeutel oder Keschernetz wäre wohl die beste Lösung.
Nur sollte eine &quot;schwimmende Öffnung&quot; eingebaut sein.
Habe da an 16 oder 20 mm starken Aquarienschlauch gedacht, einen Ring von 10 - 15 cm ø gebildet und in die Kescheröffnung eingebaut.
Werde wohl meinem Keller einen kleinen Besuch zu einer Bastelstunde abstatten...vielleicht noch diese Woche.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2003)

Habe da noch einen alten Drahtsetzkescher :q 
aber ich übernehme keine Haftung für Schäden am Belly :g


----------



## Salmonelle (2. Februar 2003)

So einen hab ich auch noch und nutze ihn zu entschuppen der Heringe. Kommt aber beim BB-Einsatz nicht in Frage, wegen der SCHEUERgefahr (oder vielleicht doch? Halt etwas tiefer hängen lassen! Mal sehen, Versuch macht kluch)


----------



## Bellyman (2. Februar 2003)

Also Drahtsetzkescher würde ich auch nehmen; und zum Fischen bei ruhigem Wetter eine #5 Fliegenrute.... :l  :l


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2003)

@ Bellyman :

Du bist ein echter Genießer    :m 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Mefo (2. Februar 2003)

Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt.Kiel Hindenburgufer bei der Badeanstalt zB.


----------



## Hamsterson (3. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Am liebsten erst paar Heringe vom Ufer aus fangen und dann mit Rute in einer und Digi in anderer Hand in Förde rumfahren und dabei Spaß haben. :q


----------



## Salmonelle (4. Februar 2003)

Tach zusammen,
Meinungen sind ja jetzt schon reichlich zusammengetragen worden, Interesse scheine ich auch geweckt zu haben.
Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Ereignis um den Funken überspringen zu lassen: Die Ichwillindeinebratpfanneheringe müssen sich melden. Freiwillig tun die das sicher nicht. Wenn ich Fangmeldungen in diversen Angelfachzeitschriften studiere steht dann etwa Mitte März &quot;DIE HERINGE SIND DA&quot; und werden da und da und da gefangen. Nur diese Meldung ist dann oft schon wieder DREI Wochen alt...
Nun mal eine kleine Bitte an die Nordlichter und Küstenbewohner unter uns: Wir brauchen einen oder mehrere brandaktuelle/n HERINGSMELDER, der/die hier das erste Auftreten der ersten Heringsschwärme in BB-Reichweite vermeldet ( #h Ralf aus Kiel,  #h Hamsterson ). Wer könnte das übernehmen hin und wieder die Fangplätze zu inspizieren und Augen und Ohren offen zu halten, und (noch viel wichtiger) dieses auch hier in diesem Thread kundzutun. Haben die Fischer in Kiel oder an der Schlei vielleicht sogar jetzt schon Heringe in ihren Stellnetzen ;+ und warten an den Kaimauern schon auf potenzielle Käufer?
Das &quot;Was beisst Wo&quot;-Forum ginge ja auch.

Und nu Ihr

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (4. Februar 2003)

Hi Salmonelle,
die Fischer hier in Kiel fangen zur Zeit Heringe, aber deutlich weiter draußen.
Vergangenes Jahr war es mit den Heringen in Kiel nicht so doll. Selten, daß ich mal jemand mit mehr als 5 Fischen im Eimer am Ufer gesehen habe.
Hoffen wir, daß es dieses Jahr besser wird. Die Info kommt dann natürlich ins Anglerboard!

Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Salmonelle (4. Februar 2003)

@Lenga :  *Watt?  *  *Wo? *  *Wie? *    Sprich mit mir :z  :z  :z


----------



## Hamsterson (5. Februar 2003)

@Ralf
Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen. An einem Tag haben ich und mein Kumpel die Sau rausgelassen und etwa 50 kg gefangen. Die tun mir sonst Leid die Vieher, aber an dem Tag fingen wir wie die Bekloppten.

 Und sonst kann man im Februar-April ziemlich oft gut fangen. Manchmal geht es schon im Januar richtig los, aber in kleinen Mengen habe ich die auch im Herbst gefangen. Im vorletzten Jahr erwischte ich sogar 3 Makrelen in Kieler Förde.
Ich schätze, es könnte sehr interessant sein, die mit der Fliegenrute zu fangen.


----------



## belle-hro (5. Februar 2003)

> _Original von Udo Mundt _
> 
> 
> Allerdings sollte man höchstens ein Dreierpaternoster benutzen, gibt sonst zuviel Tüdel. Unten ein leichter Pilker dran und der eine oder andere Dorsch läßt sich überlisten.


Wenne in den Küstengewässern von M/V damit erwischt wirst, kriegst ne Owi. Da darfste das Heringspatanoster nur mit Endblei benutzen. Sonst nur zwei Anbißstellen(1 Pilker+ein Seitenarm)


----------



## Salmonelle (5. Februar 2003)

@ Lenga: habs gefunden, ist ja seeeehr interessant. Danke!
Also wennich näxte Woche Freitach frei kriech... :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Februar 2003)

@ belle-hro
Die Vorschriften in Meck. Pomm. sind mir schon bekannt, war ja auch nur ein theoretischer Vorschlag für erlaubnisscheinfreie Zonen  
Für den optimalen Angelspaß wird sich wahrscheinlich eine leichte Rute bis 
30 gr Wurfgewicht. max 0,22mm Schnur und ein kleiner Pilker/Blinker mit einer Heringsfliege  durchsetzen :l


----------



## Hamsterson (7. Februar 2003)

Bellyboaten vor Laboe kann ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen. #d


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2003)

Ich möchte dann aber eure letzten Photos sehen. Kamera schön wasserdicht euinpacken , falls ihr Bekanntschaft mit einer Fähre macht, bleibt wenigstens noch das letzte Photo übrig!!! :q   :q  :q


----------

